# What’s going on here?



## EltonFrog (10 Apr 2020)

A notification of a post that arrived at 21:21 but looking at the actual post it states it was posted at 18:32. Most odd.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 Apr 2020)

I think you’ve discovered a glitch in The Matrix.

We only _think_ we’re posting on a cycling forum.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I think you’ve discovered a glitch in The Matrix.
> 
> We only _think_ we’re posting on a cycling forum.


I'm still in Sudbury, so it's not me!


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2020)

Is it only with the same posters?

Their post may have been submitted at the first time, but didn't appear until you got the alert. More likely to happen with new posters.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Apr 2020)

No I had a funny one yesterday, someone quoted me in a "What bike" thread many days ago and the alert popped up 2 days after the quote. Some glitches at the moment apparently.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Apr 2020)

Looking into it.


----------



## srw (11 Apr 2020)

If this isn't premoderation of all a particular user's posts - perhaps because he's got form for something antisocial - I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Apr 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> No I had a funny one yesterday, someone quoted me in a "What bike" thread many days ago and the alert popped up 2 days after the quote. Some glitches at the moment apparently.


So the alerts are not very alert?


----------

